# How do you deal with "Man's best friend"?



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

This is a serious question, that many will benefit from and possibly save them money and their quality of health. Over the last few days I've had a few run ins with dogs, but it was the same scenario so I just wanted to give some advice. So other's don't make a mistake or get bit or mauled by a dog.

So, its the afternoon, and i'm delivering to a residence in a upscale Los Angeles neighborhood. It's a gated street of about 3-4 houses. I call the lady on the call box and she lets me in, ring the door bell...This is the important part. I ring the door bell and immediately after that I hear a dog barking. So, I kind of brace myself just in case. Lady opens the door and takes the package, the dog follows her command and sits. I get in my car and drive to the gate, it doesn't open so i go back to the ladies house, ring the door bell, dog barks, this time the dog comes running downstairs and out the door barking and growling as I'm walking away (after she tells me she'll open it) and slows down as the lady is yelling at it. I'm like "dumbass lady", and thought to myself close call, might of had to sue someone.

The day after that, I encounter a similar situation, where I'm in a really upscale area and deliver a package to the FRONT DOOR and ring the door bell and hauled ass. Why? Because the second I rang the door bell i heard a big ass dog barking and someone open the door. By the time the lady opened the door, I was getting in my car and she was screaming at her dog as it had ran outside. COME ON MAN....

So, the moral of the story is just leave the package at the front door if its a single residence without any knock or ring. If it's an apartment, you might not want to do that as you want to give the customer a possible heads up if they're home to prevent lost/stolen packages.

I've had other experiences with dogs, but they were small pet dogs. What about you guys?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jaywaynedubya said:


> So, the moral of the story is just leave the package at the front door if its a single residence without any knock or ring. If it's an apartment, you might not want to do that as you want to give the customer a possible heads up if they're home to prevent lost/stolen packages


You are right you increase the risk of the package being taken if you do not ring the doorbell.

This may sound difficult to believe but most dogs are harmless. I have only ran once (twas a pitbull), otherwise I stand calm and talk to the dogs. Put out my palm face down and they sniff the package. Most people with vicious dogs dont let them run free, too much liability and you could sue them.

I am with you, be safe and protect yourself but remember you are not the first mailman or person to deliver packages to their house if there was a threat the dog would most likely be on a chain.

Now if its a pit bull, german shepard or other aggressive breed. Dont risk it.


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

My route today had a vicious ass dog also. It was in the yard and I called the customer to let them know I am unable to access their yard due to the dog being aggressive, they tell me to just throw the yellow bubble mailer inside the yard and I do that... 2 seconds later doggy rips the shit out of the bubble mailer. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

Dog Spray or better yet Bear Spray. I had no problem whatsoever spraying dogs all the time while working for the Post Office (2.5 months)....... Carry a spray with you, ti can honestly save your life..... Either that or for the Animal Lovers you can carry a boat horn with you, sound that thing and it will send any animal running away.......


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Dog: Certainly isn't mailman's best friend.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I've maybe twice had to worry about dogs, and both times it was worrying they might do something to the package, not me.

Ring, drop, and leave. Why would a dog even be an issue? Why are you waiting for people at houses anyway?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I've maybe twice had to worry about dogs, and both times it was worrying they might do something to the package, not me.
> 
> Ring, drop, and leave. Why would a dog even be an issue? Why are you waiting for people at houses anyway?


What about 10-15% on an average attended deliveries? Your theory does not works in those situation. I occasionally receive yellow card in my mailbox saying "Dog at the house cannot deliver certified mail" My Pit-bull looks scary but he is the most friendly dog in the entire neighborhood.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

You had the smell that dogs love most; the smell of fear. The dog knows if you're afraid and it's definitely going to react. FYI my dog barks at the door but I always keep him in the other room when a delivery comes or I have him sit way back from the door. But yeah, the best thing to do is calm down and realize a lot of it is dogs trying to act tough but most don't don't really bite (except tiny ones, they're evil).


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

J.F.R. said:


> Dog Spray or better yet Bear Spray. I had no problem whatsoever spraying dogs all the time while working for the Post Office (2.5 months)....... Carry a spray with you, ti can honestly save your life..... Either that or for the Animal Lovers you can carry a boat horn with you, sound that thing and it will send any animal running away.......


You're a butthead and cruel -.- Don't spray the animal, spray the owner.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

empresstabitha said:


> You're a butthead and cruel -.- Don't spray the animal, spray the owner.


If you spray the owner he/she will not tip lol


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins (Jul 11, 2016)

I was delivering in a gated community in Surprise, AZ and a very large dog ran up to me while I was retrieving a package from the back of my Jeep. I managed to squeal "nice dog, please don't bite my fave off". As I walked to the front door. He didn't bark or act aggressive but he was huge so it was kind of unnerving. His owner had just arrived home from grocery shopping and he got out. Both ended up being very nice, luckily. 

Another time a great dane ran up to the gate barking and growling while I was trying to close it after dropping a package. His face was right in mine as I tried to shut the gate, I left it slightly unsecured as his owner followed (closed but not locked), as I was afraid I'd drop something else as a result.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Carry a cooler full of weenies. Problem solved.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

When the owner pretends to hold the dog back it's all for show. On the rare occasions when the dog has gotten loose, it sprints at full speed like shot out of a cannon....right past me. 

Nowadays I'm more worried about the dog running off than about being bitten!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have had yards with dogs that I didn't want to risk, my package tossing skills are top notch (right to the porch, baby!)

If they are little yappy dogs or look ok after a hand sniff, I have gone in before.

I did get surprised once, this huge dog I didn't see came running from around the side of the house at full speed once I was halfway to the porch... luckily it was nice since there wasn't enough time to get back to the gate. I figured standing my ground was a better option than running 

g


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

J.F.R. said:


> Dog Spray or better yet Bear Spray.


Can't afford such luxuries on Flex pay. Better to carry a skunk around with you, ass end aimed forwards towards any offending dogs. When the skunk is depleted just use another one.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I carry dog treats long ones
I also take an umbrella
Can be used as a stick if needed
If the dog is really mean I'll toss the package or just return it to warehouse
Not worth getting bitten


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Put out my palm face down and they sniff the package.


I don't like it when they do that.


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

flexology said:


> When the owner pretends to hold the dog back it's all for show. On the rare occasions when the dog has gotten loose, it sprints at full speed like shot out of a cannon....right past me.
> 
> Nowadays I'm more worried about the dog running off than about being bitten!


I have witnessed this too! They just want to escape the house, run around, and get some fresh air. Not eat me!


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

empresstabitha said:


> You had the smell that dogs love most; the smell of fear. The dog knows if you're afraid and it's definitely going to react. FYI my dog barks at the door but I always keep him in the other room when a delivery comes or I have him sit way back from the door. But yeah, the best thing to do is calm down and realize a lot of it is dogs trying to act tough but most don't don't really bite (except tiny ones, they're evil).


I have not liked dogs for most of my life....after getting bit while delivering newspapers decades ago...until I worked in big box retail home improvement where customers brought in dogs so often. If you just let then sniff you (like offer your hand 1st), stay calm, low voice volume, and no sudden movements, they are usually just fine! Best thing I learned in retail! LOL! Now my fear of dogs is gone!

Customers usually appologize for their barking dogs, I just tell them no problem, I'm used to it.

I'll even try to have a nice conversation with their dog. And now I talk to all cats too. Oh no! What has Amazon done to me?


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

Dogs don't normally bother me, with a few exceptions. There is one house I deliver to occasionally that belongs to a cop and he keeps his work dogs outside in the yard. They're fenced in, but as soon as you walk past the driveway they go crazy. I always pray the fence holds up!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> ........ but as soon as you walk past the driveway they go crazy. I always pray the fence holds up!


They are just poor dogs!


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I've seen dogs lately... a lot lol

But yesterday tripped me out the dog was walking around the front yard all by himself...I'm like shit how am I going to deliver here he might attack... he ends up running to the backyard so I run really quick and drop it off... I run back to my car and I see him coming for me! Then I look and see a sign with a dog's face on it saying that it's an invisible fence! hahah he had the shock collar on I was freaking out....

Unrelated there was a baby on a tricycle riding thru the street...then he kept going I had to dodge him when I turned down the steet... I got out to see wtf was going on and he keeps going into the main road... like legit baby on the loose lol everyone stopped in traffic and was screaming... then this like 7yr old kid comes running out and gets him and starts yelling at him in Arabic I dunno it was nuts lol...


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

2 big black dogs with electronic fence collars.
They practically attacked my car.
I am a dog person but I'm not taking chances with other people's dogs even the most friendly family pet can attack you I tossed them a couple of doggy treats and while they were busy I tossed the package on the ground ( nothing breakable inside) no way I'm getting out of my car. Put a note beware of the dogs


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Makes me think to get the ultrasonic dog horn ?
My friend used to use one to stop barking dogs I'm not sure if it works on dogs that I are going to attack you though


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

silentguy said:


> 2 big black dogs with electronic fence collars.
> They practically attacked my car.
> I am a dog person but I'm not taking chances with other people's dogs even the most friendly family pet can attack you I tossed them a couple of doggy treats and while they were busy I tossed the package on the ground ( nothing breakable inside) no way I'm getting out of my car. Put a note beware of the dogs


Some more notes on the situation I was out in the middle of the country in the middle of nowhere these dogs were not city dogs they're obviously guard dogs. They were very unfriendly and I did not have a good feeling about them


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I also got a delivery to a Kennel where it said "do not open the gate leave the package in frontand call"


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I had one two days ago where it said leave on back porch.... there is this big gate and I'm like ok seems fine.... I start to play with the latch thing and I hear the claws of the dogs on the cement coming at me... they are as freaked out as I am and back up and I have a chance to close the gate... hahah I just tossed the package over the fence and left lol....

Side not all these "Access codes" are mostly all stupid people putting in coupon codes....

no the code to your gate is not #ghost recon... lol wtf


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I delivered in a yard with an yellow dog in norwalk.. the dog pissed on the package...
"Leave in plant on yard" i tried but he jumped right at me! The package fell off the bonsai looking tree.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Ok so heres one to look out for. Saw dogs in front yard. Waited and owner came out. I proceed to hand the package to the owner and guess what happen? Yup! Dog lunges into air over the 6ft fence and grabs my arm. Ouch! Lucky for me it was rainy out today and I had a semi thick jacket on. I got a little scraped up but didn't need medical attention. Eye opener for sure. Thought it was a bit extreme when someone mentioned getting bear spray. But think about it, you don't have to be in someone's yard! A loose dog can come at you in the street. Just seeing how some owners train there dogs to attack. Especially in rough neighborhoods. One loose pitbull coming my way and I'm wipping out my bear spray lol


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I always thought mans best friend was pizza and beer.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Young ST said:


> I had one two days ago where it said leave on back porch.... there is this big gate and I'm like ok seems fine.... I start to play with the latch thing and I hear the claws of the dogs on the cement coming at me... they are as freaked out as I am and back up and I have a chance to close the gate... hahah I just tossed the package over the fence and left lol....
> 
> Side not all these "Access codes" are mostly all stupid people putting in coupon codes....
> 
> no the code to your gate is not #ghost recon... lol wtf


That makes scene now! Always wondered why someone would put an access code nd they dont have a gate. Access code coupon code hehe


----------



## businessgamer85 (Nov 19, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> That makes scene now! Always wondered why someone would put an access code nd they dont have a gate. Access code coupon code hehe


I always asked the same question...what gate code?? even an open patio... I slipped on my butt today wet stairs


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> This is a serious question, that many will benefit from and possibly save them money and their quality of health. Over the last few days I've had a few run ins with dogs, but it was the same scenario so I just wanted to give some advice. So other's don't make a mistake or get bit or mauled by a dog.
> 
> So, its the afternoon, and i'm delivering to a residence in a upscale Los Angeles neighborhood. It's a gated street of about 3-4 houses. I call the lady on the call box and she lets me in, ring the door bell...This is the important part. I ring the door bell and immediately after that I hear a dog barking. So, I kind of brace myself just in case. Lady opens the door and takes the package, the dog follows her command and sits. I get in my car and drive to the gate, it doesn't open so i go back to the ladies house, ring the door bell, dog barks, this time the dog comes running downstairs and out the door barking and growling as I'm walking away (after she tells me she'll open it) and slows down as the lady is yelling at it. I'm like "dumbass lady", and thought to myself close call, might of had to sue someone.
> 
> ...


I find a well placed cigarette butt between the eyes discourages dogs from attacking. My aim is deadly from 10 feet away.
Make sure you get the end good and red hot before tossing.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I was worried about dogs jumping a chain link fence. Obviously it's possible !
Sorry about your arm. 

I figure stay in the car when possible.
I was going to get one of those long armed pole pickers to dump the package closer to the door.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

silentguy said:


> Some more notes on the situation I was out in the middle of the country in the middle of nowhere these dogs were not city dogs they're obviously guard dogs. They were very unfriendly and I did not have a good feeling about them


The owner would have fed your remains to them and saved on dog food for a week.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Little dog. Maltese I think 
Barking like crazy. 
Wanted to bite my leg. Kind of cute. 
I Wasn't really worried because the most it can do is scratch me it's just not big enough I gave it a treat and it quieted down. 
I learned to carry dog treats from my UPS driver


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Great Dane today. Biggest dog I have ever seen
I was just going to dump the package in the yard I didn't dare open the gate Then a lady comes out and says that he hasn't bitten anybody yet. 
I didn't want to be the first ...


----------

